# welche potis für lüfter



## Zahdok (6. Mai 2010)

*welche potis für lüfter*

ich will in meine front Potentiometer einbauen um meine lüfter zu regeln
nur leider hab ich sehr wenig ahnung welche ich dafür nehmen müsste

Edit: wär natürlich toll wenn ich die lüfter damit auch komplett abschalten könnte


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

Front ? Also dann eher ne Lüftersteuerung wie diese hier ?
Oder hinten dran in die Slotblende einfach nen Drehregler ?
Wenns ne Lüftersteuerung sein soll, musste eig auf nix achten. Nor dass sie vorne bei dir reinpasst-


----------



## Zahdok (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

ne will ja eben keine lüftersteuerung


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

sondern ?
Einfach nur Potis in einer Blende sind auch eine Lüfterrsteuerung


----------



## Zahdok (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

ja ist mir schon klar  aber ich möchte einfach keine fertig lüftersteuerung die ich mir in n freien 5,25 zoll dingens klatsch 
sondern einzelne nur bei conrad gibt es ja nun mal sehr viele und da weiß ich nicht was ich nehmen müsste


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

achsooo, ein Moddingvorhaben. Also afaik kannste einfach einen nehmen, Aber da bin ich kein experte und halt mich da jetzt mal raus.


----------



## Zahdok (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

Conrad - Online Shop für Technik, Elektronik und innovative Ideen hier nochmal die potis bei conrad


----------



## timee95 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

Am einfachsten geht es sicherlich hiermit.
Bei den Potentiometern von Conrad brauchst du noch eine zusätzliche Schaltung, da dir sonst die Potis wergschmoren wie sonst was.
Der Aufbau einer sochen Schaltung wird hier erklärt.
mfg 
timee


----------



## Zahdok (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

die hab ich schon in betracht gezogen aber die qualität lässt ja laut den bewertungen zu wünschen übrig


----------



## timee95 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

Ansonsten kannste ja mal Tobi fragen, der dürfte wissen, wie sowas geht.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

Schau mal hier! *klick_mich* könnte helfen 

http://www.modding-faq.de/index.php?artid=2000


----------



## Zahdok (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

ich denke damit kann ich was anfangen


----------



## veryjo (13. August 2016)

*AW: welche potis für lüfter*

Hallo, ich möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, darum stelle ich die Frage einfach noch einmal:
Suche Drehpotentiometer für PC-Lüftersteuerung?

Etwa sowas: InLine Stufenlose Lufterregelung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 

Habe bei Ebay folgende Seite gefunden: drehpotentiometer | eBay
Wäre da was passendes bei?

Kabel u Stecker habe ich. Und etwas löten kann ich auch...
Möchte nen simplen 12 cm Lüfter anschließen


----------

